# Convent - occupancy, occupant load, accessibility and plumbing fixtures



## Cedazzi (Oct 3, 2018)

I am working on renovating a convent. 
The occupancy is R-2 as per code.
Its a three story total including the basement. The basement will be a utility and storage for the units. Will this change the occupancy to mixed use cause we are adding storage (S)?

Occupant load calculation is 200sf gross for all areas? or should i take the storage and have it at 500SF Gross?

As for accessiblity, the building is existing and not elevator serviced, it has a total of 5 sleeping units all on the 2nd floor (not elevator accessible). Would any of the units need to be type A or B or none?

Its an all male 5 sleeping unit facility. should i split the occupancy to male and female? 

Thank you!


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2018)

Should not change Occupancy

I would say 500 for storage 



Cannot help you with the rest


----------



## steveray (Oct 4, 2018)

What level of alteration are you doing?

705.1 General. A facility that is altered shall comply with the
applicable provisions in Sections 705.1.1 through 705.1.14,
and Chapter 11 of the International Building Code unless it is
technically infeasible. Where compliance with this section is
technically infeasible, the alteration shall provide access to
the maximum extent that is technically feasible.

And who decides technically infeasible where you are?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 4, 2018)

Is facility remaining in Church ownership?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 5, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Is facility remaining in Church ownership?



This does not matter with the IBC only to the ADA.

But like Steveray said, What level of alteration are you doing (per IEBC)?
Also what codes are being used.


----------



## Cedazzi (Oct 8, 2018)

We are doing repairs only.
Using IBC 2015 - and iebc 2012


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Cedazzi said:


> we are adding storage (S)?





Cedazzi said:


> We are doing repairs only.





Cedazzi said:


> Its an *all male* *5 sleeping unit facility.* should i split the occupancy to male and female?




Bathrooms may require urinals to be removed if you let the girls in? 

Would it still be *Repairs only* if you make these changes?

Would all tenants be able to access the new storage areas?


----------



## Cedazzi (Oct 8, 2018)

The new storage is basically an open basement, accessible to all.
The bathrooms have no urinals and its going to be an all male convent.
We are repairing finishes and adding a new mechanical system. It was a convent and will still be. The basement has always been a storage


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 8, 2018)

Convent (usually a term for nuns?), sure it is not a dorm?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Cedazzi said:


> The new storage is basically an open basement, accessible to all.



Walkout basement?
Does the basement storage area have separation from the above story?


----------



## Cedazzi (Oct 8, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Walkout basement?
> Does the basement storage area have separation from the above story?


 What do you mean? it has an exist door to the outside backyard


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 8, 2018)

If the basement was already storage where are you adding storage?


----------



## Cedazzi (Oct 8, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> If the basement was already storage where are you adding storage?



You're right, i am using the wrong terminology. Not adding any storage


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Convent (usually a term for nuns?), sure it is not a dorm?





Monastery ?? for man occupying?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 8, 2018)

More correct term if this is the use vs convent.


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

Thought I codes went non gender::

Guess not



Congregate living facilities(nontransient) with 16 or fewer occupants

Boarding houses(nontransient)


Convents


Dormitories


Fraternities and sororities


Monasteries


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 9, 2018)

If you are only doing cosmetic work (trim, paining, patching drywall, new flooring) and mechanical work you need not to do anything for accessibility per IEBC and IBC.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Cedazzi said:


> What do you mean? it has an exist door to the outside backyard



Was trying to determine if the basement was accessible for your ADA tenant(s). Exit door to the backyard does not necessarily mean it meets your requirement for accessibility to the storage area if there's a threshold or steps blocking up the route.



Pcinspector1 said:


> Does the basement storage area have separation from the above story?


Concrete floor? Drywall on bottom side of FJ's? Other floor system that's non combustible, I thought there was a 100 sf limitation requirement for storage area, greater than that requires 1-hr construction, that's all.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 9, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> If you are only doing cosmetic work (trim, paining, patching drywall, new flooring) and mechanical work you need not to do anything for accessibility per IEBC and IBC.


Flooring is a horizontal/accessible surface and must comply.


----------

